# Nelson Olmsted "Sleep No More! Famous Ghost and Horror Stories" (Vanguard, 9008, 1956



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

A huge thanks Dave! These two albums and Ugo Toppo - Tales of Horror and Suspense were the albums at the very top of my want list. Awesome!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

